# film



## Trinity (Oct 4, 2013)

My LS finally looks pretty good after 3 days of working on it but I keep heating it for the paste to dissolve and a film keeps forming on top. I don't know weather that means I need to add more water or just skim it off but I don't really want to waste it if I don't have to. Any advice ????

TIA Deborah


----------



## Robert (Oct 4, 2013)

Trinity said:


> My LS finally looks pretty good after 3 days of working on it but I keep heating it for the paste to dissolve and a film keeps forming on top. I don't know weather that means I need to add more water or just skim it off but I don't really want to waste it if I don't have to. Any advice ????


I wouldn't skim it off, but mix it back in.

In the meantime, skim a sample off and test it.  See if it dissolves in water, primarily.


----------



## Trinity (Oct 4, 2013)

Robert said:


> I wouldn't skim it off, but mix it back in.
> 
> In the meantime, skim a sample off and test it.  See if it dissolves in water, primarily.



I have been trying to get it to dissolve since early this morning on low in the crock pot  It does test clear in distilled water but milky in tap water. I just can't get that little bit of paste to dissolve.


----------



## lsg (Oct 4, 2013)

Tap water contains minerals etc. so that is probably why it is cloudy.  I would just skim it off if there is not very much.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 5, 2013)

A film or "skin" usually means you have not added enough distilled water to fully dilute your soap.  Try adding a bit more distilled water in small amounts until you no longer have the skin floating on top.


----------

